# Amazon Flex Holiday pay??



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Does anyone know what holidays does Amazon pay extra for? Hoping Easter is extra


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

Last year, it was Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve and the day before Christmas Eve, and New Years Eve. I not sure of any days before Thanksgiving.


----------



## FUberman (Feb 12, 2016)

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Last year, it was Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve and the day before Christmas Eve, and New Years Eve. I not sure of any days before Thanksgiving.


How was the pay on NYE? Double like Xmas eve?


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

It was $27 per hour.


----------

